# DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

Redaktionell







*DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt​*Kommentar

*Es ist schon interessant zu sehen, wie weit  Naturentfremdung und Panik(mache) heute schon fortgeschritten ist. Weil eine Frau aus Regensburg einen Flusskrebs in ihrem Garten mit einer Vogelspinne verwechselte, wurde ein Polizeieinsatz notwendig.*

Quelle:
https://www.tz.de/bayern/regensburg...urioser-einsatz-wegen-flusskrebs-8848146.html

Kommentar

Es ist schon bezeichnend, für was heute Polizei alles ausrücken muss.

Eine Regensburgerin vermutete auf ihrem Grundstück eine giftige Vogelspinne und alarmierte die Polizei - und dann fing sie das Tier aber anscheinend ein, um es in einer "Plastikschüssel" unterzubringen.

Dies nahm dann die Polizei mit, um auf der Wache festzustellen - keine Vogelspinne, Flusskrebs...

Den die Beamten dann in einem "fließenden Gewässer" wieder freigelassen hätten...

-------------------------------------​*Aus der kleinen Geschichte ergibt sich einiges, was man nachfragen oder kommentieren kann.*

Zum Beispiel wegen einer Spinne die Polizei zu rufen (um die vermeintliche Spinne dann selber zu fangen ein einzusperren)..

Wenn ich an meine verstorbene Mutter denke, egal ob in ihrem Haus oder auf ihrem Grundstück irgendwelches Viehzeug wie Insekten, Spinnen, Krebse etc. eingedrungen wären:
Chancenlos, die Viecher!

Polizei rufen?

Kleinere mit der Hand zerquetschen, für größeres Viehzeug das näxte passende Werkzeug, das sich eignet - und dann ab damit auf den Kompost.-.

Polizei rufen?
Einfangen und leben lassen?

Das war eine andere Einstellung.....

Und dann, dass man einen Krebs mit einer Vogelspinne verwechseln kann - überhaupt einen Krebs mit einer Spinne...

Gut, Skorpion und Krebs - DAS hätt ich mir noch eingehen lasen!

Aber Spinne????

Und muss man wirklich Angler sein, eine Prüfung machen, um einen Krebs zu kennen heutzutage?

Was ist mit dem Biounterricht?

Was wird da gelehrt (und gelernt??)??

Nur noch Nachhaltigkeit, Schutz und "Bio" oder auch Handfestes: 
Wie sieht welches Tier aus in UNSERER direkten Umwelt?

Und, bei den vielen Krebsarten, die es gibt - mit vielen invasiven und unerwünschten dabei - wird wohl ein Angler bei den Polizeibeamten gewesen sein.

Der dann den heimischen Edelkrebs von den amerikanischen unterscheiden konnte, bevor er ihn in irgendeinem "fließenden Gewässer" wieder freigelassen hat.

Zudem ist es grundsätzlich ja mal zweifelhaft, irgendwelche Tiere einfach in irgendwelche Gewässer "freizulassen".

Und wir sprechen da ja nicht nur von Krebsen - was alles aus Aquarien rausgewachsen ist und in freien Gewässern landet, kriegt man ja oft genug mit.

Und jeder Gewässerwart weiss, was er alles beachten und wissen muss (sollte) beim Besatz und welche biologischen wie rechtlichen Fallstricke da drohen können.

Da dann so harmlos einfach vom "freilassen in fließende Gewässer" zu schreiben, weils die Polizei machte, ist in meinen Augen schon fast fahrlässig. 

Auf jeden Fall aber zweierlei Maß - man stelle sich vor, da stünde der Gewässerwart hat einfach in irgendwelche Gewässer irgendwelche Krebse "freigelassen" - in dessen Haut wollte ich nicht stecken.

Zum drüber nachdenken.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Hallo,

ja, die Entfremdung geht schon weit. Da hatte sich heuer im Frühjahr sogar der Verteidigungsausschuss (kein Witz, stimmt tatsächlich, wurde damals im Radio Bayern 1 gemeldet) mit einem schier unglaublichen Vorfall befasst: da hatten Soldaten in einer Berchtesgadener Kaserne mit einem Luftgewehr auf Mäuse geschossen.
Wenn ich daran denke, dass mein Vater mal eine Ratte, die sich in einem Holzstoß verkrochen hatte kurzerhand mit dem Säbel aufspießte - der wäre heutzutage wahrscheinlich ins Gefängnis gekommen.
Die Frau mit der Flusskrebs-Vogelspinne müsste wegen erwiesener Dummheit den Polizeiensatz bezahlen.
Einfach fürchterlich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Was soll man denn noch erwarten. Wenn Kunden fragen wo undxwie sich Schulterstücke von Schinken unterscheiden oder Frau kann Beinscheibe von Ochsenschwanz nicht auseinander halten kann.  Oder man glaubt einfach nicht das in Blutwurst Blut ist oder in Leberwurst Leber.


----------



## gründler (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

*Plaste auf...blutet nicht...zappelt nicht...schreit nicht....ab in die Pfanne....*



Was machen sie da jetzt? ich schlage ihnen ihre Fische ab und nehme sie aus...Warten sie bitte dann muss ich schnell hinters Haus das kann ich nicht sehen...oder noch geiler....ne lassen sie das ich fahre doch zum Discounter das ertrag ich nicht....sind Sprüche die ich Regelm.höre.

Ich rufe dann meist bei sowas hinter her wenn sie zum Auto gehen,die Fische im Discounter wachsen auf Bäumen.....^^

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Oder Lachsschinken enthält Lachs und Schinken...


----------



## Riesenangler (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Genau.


----------



## gründler (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Oder Lachsschinken enthält Lachs und Schinken...



Na logo..man hängt dem Schinken in der Reifephase einfach nen Lachs um...der wandert da schon rein...hat ja nen paar Wochen zeit dazu...

Ps: Stellt euch vor wie es in 20j aussieht,da wird das noch viel geiler werden........


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Also da muss man kein Angler für sein, um einen Krebs von einer Spinne zu unterscheiden...Man wie dumm kann ein Mensch nur sein...#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Kochtopf (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Stellt euch vor wie es in 20j aussieht,da wird das noch viel geiler werden........



Ich hoffe zum einen das wenigstens meine Tochter klüger wird und zum anderen dass irgendwann die Evolution zuschlägt ;(


----------



## zokker (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Was soll man denn noch erwarten. Wenn Kunden fragen wo undxwie sich Schulterstücke von Schinken unterscheiden oder Frau kann Beinscheibe von Ochsenschwanz nicht auseinander halten kann.  Oder man glaubt einfach nicht das in Blutwurst Blut ist oder in Leberwurst Leber.


Es gibt doch keine dummen Fragen ... wird doch hier im Forum ständig gepredigt ...


----------



## oberfranke (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Ne Beilage zum Krebs gefällig? 
http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichten/panorama/panik-wegen-riesen-zucchini-mann-81-h%c3%a4lt-gem%c3%bcse-f%c3%bcr-weltkriegsbombe/ar-AAurQrr?li=BBqgbZL&ocid=LENDHP


----------



## Franz_16 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



zokker schrieb:


> Es gibt doch keine dummen Fragen ... wird doch hier im Forum ständig gepredigt ...



Stimmt. Den Leberkäse für heute Mittag hab ich storniert - habs nicht so mit Innereien


----------



## gründler (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> und zum anderen dass irgendwann die Evolution zuschlägt ;(




Dann wird gnadenlos aussortiert und ich behaupte das 90% der ""Stadtmenschen"" und VonderNaturentfremdeten nicht lange machen werden.

Ok es kommen die Naturgesetze in uns auf,aber die meisten sind mittlerweile so "Umgepolt" worden, das sie da draussen nicht weit kommen.

Welche Pflanzen helfen gegen was welche Nahrung.... was kann ich essen was nicht usw usw.was nicht heißt das Angler Jäger Naturfreunde länger überleben,aber ihre Chancen sehe ich als viel höher an. 

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



zokker schrieb:


> Es gibt doch keine dummen Fragen ... wird doch hier im Forum ständig gepredigt ...



Lieber aus dummen Fragen lernen als dumm sterben 
Meine Frau, ihrerseits der Küche durch innigste Abneigung verbunden, hat auch mal falsches filet statt Rinderfilet gekauft da günstiger und "sieht genau aus" - gelacht, erklärt und dann gab es eben Gulasch anstatt Steak. Der Fehler unterläuft ihr kein zweites Mal und woher sollte sie es besser wissen wenn sie kein Interesse am Kochen hat?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> und zum anderen dass irgendwann die Evolution zuschlägt ;(



Das wäre so wünschenswert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Falsches Filet ist die Flechse in der Mitte - das sieht man!!!! 
Bestes Sauerbratenfleisch

Sorry für OT - aber als Koch halt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

grins -  Eisbärfrettchen.....


----------



## Ørret (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten von nem Eisbären gebissen worden zu sein.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

... und es überlebt zu haben!!!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...als Angler treibt man sich oft in Zoogeschäfte mit Angelzubehör rum.
> Als es noch bei Karstadt in Hamburg eine Zooabteilung gab, hörte ich eine Kundin den Verkäufer fragen, ob er auch Enten zu verkaufen hat. Er antwortete: Hier nicht, aber bestimmt in der Lebensmittelabteilung.
> 
> Ein kleiner Junge rief auf einmal: Oh, ein Eisbär! Ich drehte mich verwundert um und sah ein kleines weißes Frettchen im Drahtkasten.
> ...



BEST! OT! EVER! #jump
Da will man mal klugscheixen und ist ne halbe stunde später zur Tollwutprofilaxe in der Klinik, ich schmeiss mich weg -DANKE!


----------



## Franky (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lieber aus dummen Fragen lernen als dumm sterben
> Meine Frau, ihrerseits der Küche durch innigste Abneigung verbunden, hat auch mal falsches filet statt Rinderfilet gekauft da günstiger und "sieht genau aus" - gelacht, erklärt und dann gab es eben Gulasch anstatt Steak. Der Fehler unterläuft ihr kein zweites Mal und woher sollte sie es besser wissen wenn sie kein Interesse am Kochen hat?



Oh - mir ist das mal genau andersrum passiert...  Ich wollte "falsches Filet" für Gulasch und bekam tatsächlich ein richtiges! :q Bemerkt hab ich das aber erst zu Hause, weil es "Originalverpackt" war und auf dem Beipackzettel drauf stand :q

Davon aber mal ab, ich hab das hier meinen Kollegen gezeigt... KEINER (auch nicht die "jüngeren" U30er; Gottbinichalt ) hat da aber auch nur einmal an was anderes gedacht, als an einen Krebs! Sehr beruhigend!!! 

Die Sache mit dem Frettchen hat mir auch gerade den Tag gerettet... :vik::q:q


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Den Leberkäse für heute Mittag hab ich storniert - habs nicht so mit Innereien



Hallo Franz,

meinst Du unsere nichtbayerischen Freunde verstehen Deinen "Beweggrund".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## kingpimpz (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Im wasser sieht der Krebs einer Vogelspinne schon recht ähnlich, ging mir letztens fast genauso, da hab ich 2 mal hingucken müssen um den krebs zu erkennen. Kommt vielleicht auf den untergrund an. Bin allerdings auch seit 20 jahren ein stadtmensch, vielleicht liegts daran.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Spinne und Krebs nicht auseinander zu halten???
Okay, unter Wasser hab ich noch keine Vogelspinne gesehen. #d


----------



## zokker (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Franz,
> 
> meinst Du unsere nichtbayerischen Freunde verstehen Deinen "Beweggrund".
> 
> ...



Na klar versteht er das ... hab auch schon ein paar Jahre in Bayern gearbeitet:vik:


----------



## Nordan (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Mädels, beruhigt euch. Man kann halt nicht alles wissen.
Evtl war die Dame einfach nur zu aufgeregt und hat nicht wirklich hingeschaut. Polizei gerufen und dann erst die vermeintliche Spinne eingefangen.
Übler wäre es, nichts zu tun wenn man so ein (evtl Sackgiftiges) Viechzeugs rumkrabbeln lasst und dann 3 Gärten weiter dass neugeborene Gebissen wird o.ä.

Das Fehlverhalten hiersehe ich, wie bereits von Thomas angemerkt, eindeutig bei der Polizei die jetzt eventuellein Gewässer mit Krebspest verseucht hat.

Und ansonsten: Wenn man noch nie einen Flusskrebs gesehen hat? Könnte auch ne nasse, eklige Vogelspinne sein. Ich seh da durchaus Ähnlichkeiten für Ottonormalo.


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> da günstiger - gelacht, erklärt und dann gab es eben Gulasch anstatt Steak.



Die Trollküche hat auch schon Beinscheiben und und Suppenfleisch in der Pfanne gebraten. Studentengünstig und wofür hat man Zähne? :m

@Topic:
Krebs und Vogelspinne?
Bei Krabbe und Spinne wär das ja noch einigermaßen verständlich, aber das?


Glücklicherweise kann ich da auch n weng einen gegenläufigen Trend beobachten.
Immer mehr Kumpels wollen Fisch von mir haben, weil "man da noch sieht wie das Tier aussieht und nicht in Stäbchenform ist".
Andere fragen nach ob sie mal mit Angeln gehn können und sind interessiert an allem, was da so am Wasser passiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

"Irrtum" 
sprach der Igel
und
stieg von der Bürste


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe zum einen das wenigstens meine Tochter klüger wird und zum anderen dass irgendwann die Evolution zuschlägt ;(



Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt, aber ich fürchte da muss ich dich enttäuschen 

Die Kompetenz ein Tier zu fangen und zu zerlegen erweist sich leider immer wieder weniger anziehend auf Frauen als Papis Porsche. Und dank Tinder und Co finden sich mittlerweile selbst die simpelsten Pappnasen ...

Ich ertappe mich ja auch häufig bei dem Gedanken (Achtung Zitat!)


> Da heißt es immer die Deutschen sterben aus - aber so einer kommt davon oder was?!


|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Naja, mich wundert eh nichts mehr. 
Letztens fragte mich ein neuer Kollege :
Guck mal raus, sind das Kartoffeln?
Draußen stand ein Traktor mit zwei Anhängern voll,, Zuckerrüben ".
Von daher.............. |uhoh:


----------



## Jose (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Nordan schrieb:


> ...Evtl war die Dame...


reicht doch schon  als begründung :m





Trollwut schrieb:


> ...Immer mehr Kumpels wollen Fisch von mir haben, weil "man da noch sieht wie das Tier aussieht und nicht in Stäbchenform ist"...




jetzt poste noch preise und petra klingelt im morgengrauen


----------



## Trollwut (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt poste noch preise und petra klingelt im morgengrauen



Für das Rapfenfilet nehm ich 18€/500g.
Barbenkaviar gibt schon für erschwingliche 35€/50g.
Das Highlight meines Handels, der Wallerbauchlappen, ist für 15€ das Stück zu haben. |wavey::m


----------



## Jose (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

hmmm, 
wenn ich verkaufen tuten täte, dann hätt ich die justiz an den hacken.  vater rhein sei dank komm ich gar nicht in die versuchung...

evtl. nochmal posts editieren...?


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Ist doch nix Neues.

Schon vor Jahren, als HD noch Science Fiction war und über 75% der Deutschen ihr Fernsehprogramm in schwarz-weiß gesehen haben, sollte eine Lebensmittelfachverkäuferin bei Einer wird Gewinnen (für die Jüngeren: Das war eine Samstag-Abend-Show mit Ü50% Einschaltquote) für Herrn Kulenkampff eine Ente zeichnen, Ergebnis: Das gute Tier hatte einen Entenkopf und -Körper.....      UND VIER BEINE !!!!

Also: Dumme gab's schon immer, nur hatten die mangels Internet weniger Möglichkeiten, sich zu outen :m


Ich denke jedenfalls gerne an diese Sendung zurück, insbesondere wenn man noch eine echte Pommesbude findet, wo Brathähnchen sich im Kreise drehen und man locker 'nen halbes Hähnchen mit 2 Schenkeln bestellen kann und auch bekommt :q


----------



## exstralsunder (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Für das Rapfenfilet nehm ich 18€/500g.
> Barbenkaviar gibt schon für erschwingliche 35€/50g.
> Das Highlight meines Handels, der Wallerbauchlappen, ist für 15€ das Stück zu haben. |wavey::m



Bitte die Rezepte dazu in die entsprechende Forumsschublade posten.
Speziell interessiert mich doch der Barbenkaviar.
Sind geräucherte Wallerbauchlappen noch Schillerlocken oder schon Ankertau?

Aber dazu ein gutes Beispiel: 
Vor einigern Jahren fuhr ich eine Gruppe Schüler übers Land.
Vorbei an unendlichen Papsfeldern.
Auf meine Frage -ob jemand wisse was das ist, erfolgte nur ein Schulterzucken.  Einer war dann doch mutig und meinte: *Gelbland*!
Ich wusste nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen sollte.
Ok, dachte ich mir: erklärst du das denen mal.
Ich sagte denen, dass es sich um Raps handelt und man daraus u.a. Öl gewinnen kann.
Nunja...eine Woche später: was ist das ?
Antwort von allen: Gelbland.
Ich hab's aufgegeben.
Aber: wer Obi Wan Kenobi , Qui-Gon Jinn sowie Han Solo ist und wer mit wem in welchen Verhältnis steht...dass wussten die 12 Jährigen bis in die 10. Dekade aus dem FF.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, denn ein oder anderen Schüler später mal als Naturrechtler zu sehen.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Die sind es schon oder auch vielleicht in der politik


----------



## zokker (6. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Nordan schrieb:


> ... Übler wäre es, nichts zu tun wenn man so ein (evtl Sackgiftiges) Viechzeugs rumkrabbeln lasst und dann 3 Gärten weiter dass neugeborene Gebissen wird o.ä. ...



Dann hätte sie mal lieber RTL rufen sollen ... die hätten eine schöne Story raus gemacht und in ihr Bildungsfernsehen aufgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Naja, mich wundert eh nichts mehr.
> Letztens fragte mich ein neuer Kollege :
> Guck mal raus, sind das Kartoffeln?
> Draußen stand ein Traktor mit zwei Anhängern voll,, Zuckerrüben ".
> Von daher.............. |uhoh:


boooaaah - aber die siehste doch selbst noch als Kartoffel in jedem Supermarkt..


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Es ist eigentlich ganz schön wenn man doof ist,...



Richtig, das sind die glücklichsten Menschen.

Und wer Kartoffeln nicht von Rüben unterscheiden kann, braucht keinen Erklärbär sondern eine Brille.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Hallo,

da fällt mir auch ein Spruch ein: "Seelig sind die Dummen - denn sie wissen es nicht".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (7. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Wo hier schon soviel OT zum besten gegeben wurde, habe ich auch noch einen auf Lager.
 Ich war damals noch Lehrling. Wir fuhren damals über unsere Berufsschule einen tag zur Grünen Woche nach Berlin. Ich stand vor einem 1800Kg Bullen. Ein riesen Tier. Da kommt ein noch recht junger Lehrer mit seiner Klasse heranwixxender Schüler. Der Typ fing darauf an der Klasse zu erklären wieviel Milch den diese Kuh wohl geben würde. Ich meinte nur er könne ja mal Versuchen, das Tier zu melken. Mal sehen , wie lange der ruhig bleibt. Der Lehrer schaute mich völlig unverständlich an. Also sagte ich ihm, Das es sich hier um einen Bullen handle. Ja eine Kuh. Nein ein Bulle. Ein männliches Rind. Die Mädels in der Klasse verstanden zumeist sofort. Aber der gibt doch auch Milch. Als ich ihn dann fragte, ob er denn Kinder habe, kam ja, zwei. Als ich ihn den Weiter fragte, wer denn die Kinder gesäugt habe, er oder seine Frau? Und ob Sie denn immer noch gemolken werden könne. Verstand er immer noch nicht, wollte  es aber nun genau wissen. Ich fragte Ihn dann noch nebenbei, was er denn so Unterrichte kam Chemie und Biologie. Kopf schüttelnd ging ich dann.


----------



## exstralsunder (7. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

Ein Bulle gibt sehr wohl Milch: (Klick)


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*

grins - Naturentfremdung - ich sach nix ;-))))


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: DAS wäre einem Angler nicht passiert: Flusskrebs mit Vogelspinne verwechselt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Für das Rapfenfilet nehm ich 18€/500g.
> Barbenkaviar gibt schon für erschwingliche 35€/50g.
> Das Highlight meines Handels, der Wallerbauchlappen, ist für 15€ das Stück zu haben. |wavey::m


 


Jose schrieb:


> hmmm,
> wenn ich verkaufen tuten täte, dann hätt ich die justiz an den hacken. vater rhein sei dank komm ich gar nicht in die versuchung...
> 
> evtl. nochmal posts editieren...?


 


exstralsunder schrieb:


> Bitte die Rezepte dazu in die entsprechende Forumsschublade posten.
> Speziell interessiert mich doch der Barbenkaviar.
> Sind geräucherte Wallerbauchlappen noch Schillerlocken oder schon Ankertau?


 
:m
Gern werden auch Brassen-Karkassen und Hecht-Flossen-Suppe abgenommen.


----------

